
Facebook Funds Campaign to Block a California Data-Privacy Measure - sandmansandine
https://www.kqed.org/news/11658309/facebook-even-as-it-apologizes-for-scandal-funds-campaign-to-block-a-california-data-privacy-measure
======
kj65557
I agree with the fundamental protections provided by privacy act legislation,
but I'm concerned that the cost of compliance (hiring people to respond to
every gdpr request, for example) prevents startups and smaller companies from
competing with larger companies who already have lawyers on staff.

------
bassman9000
Direct link to contributions: [http://cal-
access.sos.ca.gov/Campaign/Committees/Detail.aspx...](http://cal-
access.sos.ca.gov/Campaign/Committees/Detail.aspx?id=1401518&view=late1)

------
SirLJ
I hope this goes on the ballot! Great initiative!

